

Show HN: Ovni.fm, music selected by robots using upvotes - phaser
http://ovni.fm

======
chunkstuntman
I like the general idea, but when I switch from one radio to the next, the
audio seems to continue playing so I hear multiple stations at once.

------
dom96
I am liking the music that I am currently listening to but apart from that I
don't really understand how this music is selected. "By robots using upvotes"
doesn't explain it very well.

It would also be nice to see some volume controls.

~~~
phaser
On broad terms, music that is more "upvoted" tends to be selected by the "DJ"
more often, but we use a trend predection algorythm to weight the selection.

Those are not the only criteria for selection, but its the most decisive. We
assign "points" to the different criteria and then rank the next best song
according to that index.

------
sergiotapia
Lovin discojaguar! Perfect for those long programming sessions.

------
rmujica
Dojo is the gateway to inner peace and coding bliss.

------
pmosh
Buena música, tichun, tiiiichun chun chun

------
robok3000
Radio Polizonte is traveling in my mind

------
fathermocker
Great stations, added to my bookmarks

------
jstnn
it appears that people curate the pools of music, but the playlists are
created by robots

------
dplastico
playlist created by robots, cool

